# Rabbit Situation



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Well while surfing the pet section in Craigslist I found a thread about someone with rabbits. She/he wants them gone, I am not sure how many. And she/he said if they aren't gone in one week (by July 16th) she will set them free.

Here is what it says. I am not giving the direct link because I don't want several people contacting her/him. 

*"I'm selling each bunny for $5 each. 
I have a mix of adults and babies. 
They used to be $15 each. 

I can't keep these guys and I need to get ride of them in one week from today. 
So and rabbits left over on the 16th will be taken to my near by house (in the country) 
and let free with the other rabbits that currently live there. 

I want to find them good homes but this is my 4th and final try, i can't afford to keep 
caring for them. So I want them to go to a good home that can. "*


I will be emailing the person so I just want any feedback from ya'll to include. I am gonig to let the person know that it is illegal to set rabbits free and all. So just looking for any other information that could be included, statistics and facts and all that.

Thanks. I'll let you know what she says and all.

Amanda


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

I probably can foster one or two. I have to talk to my landlord and see if I can foster some rabbits to help keep them out of the wild. I will let you know as soon as I can. It will be sometime before the 16th when I will let you know.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay if you want I can give you the direct link.

Eta: From the pics I know one is a Lop of some kind. And I forget what the others looks like. Real cute bunners though. I sent her an email so we will see what she says.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

I have already found it on craigslist.

I will email her/him and see what we can come up with.

Then I will wait for the response then I will email him/her and go from there. 

I probably won't be able to take them all, but one or two at least will not be in the wild.


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully people step up and take these little ones in.. not only is it a death trap for the released rabbits, can cause major problems if they start breeding. We have huge problems with feral domestic rabbits in BC, and the solution isn't one that favors the rabbits.

Amanda, do you guys have room for any rabbits? Even if it's temporary to rehome? I know you guys would be careful in finding good, suitable homes.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I have already found it on craigslist.
> 
> I will email her/him and see what we can come up with.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Thanks for helping!! Hopefully you will be able to foster a couple.

I am not sure how many there are. But they shouldn't be breeding if they are going to release them in the wild if they can't find homes.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 10, 2009)

Spring, as much as we would love to foster and rehome them, I don't know if our mom would let us. Besides that, we only have one cage that we could use, until the babies are gone (which may be up to a month). 

Amanda, why not tell the person to take the bunnies to a no-kill shelter, such as Rabbit Haven in Gig Harbor? It depends on how many s/he has though...from the post it sounds like a lot. 

Emily

ETA: This should probably go in the rehome section


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> Hopefully people step up and take these little ones in.. not only is it a death trap for the released rabbits, can cause major problems if they start breeding. We have huge problems with feral domestic rabbits in BC, and the solution isn't one that favors the rabbits.
> 
> Amanda, do you guys have room for any rabbits? Even if it's temporary to rehome? I know you guys would be careful in finding good, suitable homes.



No we don't sadly.

Even if we did I don't know if my mom would let us foster them.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a playpen that is big enough probably to keep three or four in. I have two cages but they are being used, but I can put Prince in the same cage as Sweetie, so that there is a cage for at least one rabbit. Like I said I can use the playpen I have to keep the rabbit(s) in until they find homes for them. But I have to see if I can foster some and how many I can, I have to ask my landlord. I will let you know before the 16th of this month.

Hey Washingtonians: Please help with fostering these cute bunnies. They need homes. Even if you cannot keep one or more, you can foster the bunny or bunnies and try and find homes for them. Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay thanks Sweetie.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Spring, as much as we would love to foster and rehome them, I don't know if our mom would let us. Besides that, we only have one cage that we could use, until the babies are gone (which may be up to a month).
> 
> Amanda, why not tell the person to take the bunnies to a no-kill shelter, such as Rabbit Haven in Gig Harbor? It depends on how many s/he has though...from the post it sounds like a lot.
> 
> ...


That is a really good idea taking the bunnies to a no-kill shelter. Check with the Humane Society here in Silverdale on Dickey Road. I know they take in rabbits. I am just not sure about how many. But like I said, I will see if I can foster a couple.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Okay thanks Sweetie.


You are welcome! I would just hate to see these bunnies in the wild where they have literally no chance at surviving.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok I will tell her that when and if she/he replies.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool! Tomorrow I will find out if I foster a few of them and then let you know. Hopefully I can.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Okay thanks Sweetie.
> ...



I know. I already know of some near my brothers house. Two rabbits got out or were released and now there are near forty! My nephew has been taking care of some by shooting them:shock:. But the owners havent done anything and they are two hard to catch.

My nephew feels bad though because then he comes over here and loves on our rabbits.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Cool! Tomorrow I will find out if I foster a few of them and then let you know. Hopefully I can.


Okay sounds good.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

You need to at least get the girls out of there and find a rescue who can get them spayed. 

Then again, there's a vet up here who volunteered to do tubal litigation or vasectomies or something on bulk rabbits, I'll check into it, maybe there's a vet who can do that type of thing. 

Really need to know the numbers. You may also want to call the Humane Society or the SPCA, they won't want to see them let loose and cause a future problem either. 


sas


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

Pipp: I will see what I can do. Right now I am waiting for my cousin to come get my brother's dog. When he shows up that is when I will go over to my place and talk to my landlord and see if I can foster a couple rabbits until they can find forever homes. I won't wait to long for my cousin though. Maybe another hour or so then I will leave and check on if I can foster a couple rabbits at my place.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

The girl replied back and her only reply was: ok. Which I am assuming means she won't release them. I also told her that I had a friend (Sweetie) who might be able to foster a couple and that she shoul've or will soon email her.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

That sounds good. I will email her as soon as I can today/tonight.

Any others want to help out?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't she located in Yelm/Roy area? I can try and dig up some numbers for any animal shelters out there, and see what they can do. 

Amanda, did you mention to her to take the bunnies to a no-kill shelter? 

Emily

ETA: Found a shelter in Yelm. What should I say when I call them? Also, shouldn't I have the person's address, otherwise how will they get out to her place to take the rabbits?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

They don't need to take the rabbits! And won't if she isn't doing anything wrong! 
No i didn't tell her about the shelter I forgot. But maybe Sweetie can mention it to her when she emails her.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going to email her right now. I can only take in two, so hopefully she or someone can help me out in getting the rabbits.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 11, 2009)

I just emailed the person and we will see what they say. I did mention the Humane Society here in Silverdale on Dickey Road.

As I do not drive, can someone from Washington State please help me out with this? By driving me out there and back. I don't have much but I can help with a little gas money if needed.


----------

